# Smooth artboard for sketching?



## Victoria Louise Lowery (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi all,

I hope someone can help me!

I have not really sketched for about 10 years (I just didn't have time). I have time now and previously I always drew on Letraset 1000 Mount Board. It was really smooth and I could get the pencil blending perfect. I ran out of the last A0 sheet, and Letraset have discontinued it! 

I was recommended Strathmore 500 Illustration Board Vellum, which I absolutely detest, it's way too grainy and I just cannot draw on this.

Could someone please recommend a really smooth white board to pencil draw on?

I have added a couple of sketches I have done recently, so you get an idea of what I do...

Thanks so much
Victoria


----------

